# Field and stream eagle run 12 pros and cons?



## jcrdust

Looking at buying this kayak. It fits my budget and is 12 ft, sit inside. Anyone have any experience with this yak? Im newish at kayaking and looking to use it mostly on the rivers and lakes in central ohio. Any input would be helpful.


----------



## ML1187

I paddled it as my first kayak for a year. What's your height and weight ? The best thing going for it is it is light. And that's about it. Not going to be comfortable for long floats at all. I paid $299 for mine and that's about all it's worth.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> I paddled it as my first kayak for a year. What's your height and weight ? The best thing going for it is it is light. And that's about it. Not going to be comfortable for long floats at all. I paid $299 for mine and that's about all it's worth.


Brent is using it tomorrow....


----------



## jcrdust

ML1187 said:


> I paddled it as my first kayak for a year. What's your height and weight ? The best thing going for it is it is light. And that's about it. Not going to be comfortable for long floats at all. I paid $299 for mine and that's about all it's worth.


I'm 5'10" 245ish. Does it handle poorly?


----------



## BigTone

I think it's one of the best budget kayaks. It was my first. I'm 6'2" and 245. I used it for two years before I saved up to upgrade. If you get it I suggest you upgrade the seat if you are going to be out two or more hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunker23

I agree that the seat needs to be upgraded. I'm on the water for a few hours and after the first 30 minutes, I'm ready to quit. I stick it out by shifting my weight from one butt cheek to the other. 
Any suggestions on replacement seats that myself and the OP should consider?


----------



## BigTone

I would usually put the soft practice golf balls in the scuppers under the seat to keep dry. Then depending on your budget either purchase a high back kayak seat with better seat cushion or just by stadium seat, stadium seat pad or if really in a bind a garden kneeling pad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

It's a sit in...no scupper holes or she'd sink


----------



## Yakeyes

I have one and agree the seat isn't very comfortable, I just put a thick piece of foam on it and it helps, I've had it for two years and its my first yak so I have nothing to compare it with. But overall I like it a lot. I mainly fish mosquito and smaller lakes with it. Haven't had it on Erie yet but am planning on it this year


----------



## jcrdust

Thanks for the info guys. I'm not as concerned about the seat as i am the stability and not spinning in circles.


----------



## ML1187

jcrdust said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I'm not as concerned about the seat as i am the stability and not spinning in circles.


It will work for you at your height and weight. Stability is average id say. I know the regular price is around $550 or so. I would say it's not worth that price and there are better alternatives. What kind of water are you going to paddle on ?

It's a good budget kayak. If you buy it plan on short trips and replacing in a year or two. Honestly if only say it's a go if you are getting for less than $400 new. If not then save a bit more money. You can find a used boat for $800 that would be 3x better than the Eagle Run.


----------



## lunker23

Oops, I have the Eagle Talon.... Sorry


----------



## Lazyace

I am new to the site, but have the Eagle Run. I use it on Lake Erie and the Rocky River and have used it on many other in-land lakes. For the money I have been very happy with it. This is my fourth season with it and it has held up well!


----------



## jcrdust

I think I may pull the trigger on this yak. It's in my budget and already angler friendly. Thanks for your help fellas.


----------



## jcrdust

lunker23 said:


> Oops, I have the Eagle Talon.... Sorry


That's the sit on top version?


----------



## lunker23

Yes sir......


----------



## Flannel_Carp

The Eagle Run and Eagle Talon both show as the same price on Dicks Sporting Goods website. If that is the case, between the two the Talon would be a no brainer choice in my opinion.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Or get a ascend...same price sit on top......


----------

